# To bring a parrot home - tips



## Jyoti (Jun 27, 2008)

Dear bird lovers,

If you want to bring a parrot home, I would suggest you to go through my blog Parrots need care and love where I post different tips which can help you to take best care of your parrots. You can add my site in your list of favourites as I am going to add a lot more posts in coming days. Believe me it'll really help you to manage your lovely parrots.

Finding the right bird is essential for having a happy relationship with your pet bird. Some birds like large parrots need a vast amount of attention and work in comparison to the small parrots.

If you are interested in a parrot, it is extremely important to examine your motivation for getting a pet bird, along with your commitment to hardwork needed to successfully live with one of the very demanding birds over the long haul (most are very long lived).

That said, birds certainly have the potential to be wonderful companions

As with any pet, find out as much as you can about birds you might be considering before making the huge commitment to bird ownership. Beginners who do not have a lot of time to spend with a pet bird should consider species such as canaries or finches. Those with a bit more time and interested in parrots could consider budgies or cockatiels, which are smaller members of the parrot family but which are friendly, relatively quiet and easy to tame. Other members of the parrot family which might be considered by beginners include lovebirds, pionus parrots, poicephalus parrots, parrotlets, quaker parrots and grey cheeked parakeets. And while doves and pigeons are often overlooked as pets, they can make quite good companions as they are quiet and sociable.


----------

